# Whatever happened to Stripersurf.com?



## phillyguy

Just vaporized. Anybody hear anything?


----------



## Surfrob

Well, the host machine was apparently turned off withiut notice. AFAIK Bob D was working on it, but uts looking more and more that it's histoey. I think Bob had or has enough other life things going on, and perhaps getting the old site content restored is a much bigger project than expected.


No idead for sure, though. I keep in touch with a few of the old admins, Jess and Joe.

Tight lines,
RobS @ SSC


----------



## Surfrob

Apologize for the typos... on my phone at the moment


----------



## basswipe

That site's been gone a while now.Most of the striper specific forums have gone by the wayside and the few that have remained have become nothing more than soundboards for political talk and some serious hatred between members.This site isn't bad it just has little to no content for those of us hitting the suds up here in the northeast.


----------



## phillyguy

Not surprised seemed like it was the same 9-10 guys making 90% of the posts anyway. More like a private club than a public forum.


----------

